# Drugs shrinking your dick...



## kieranttt (Aug 1, 2011)

So obviously you hear the normal ecstasy 
propaganda saying that it shrinks your 
dick (dont just talk about ecstasy im talking in general) but in general do drugs do anyhting to your dick? 

I'm not paranoid at my penis just always wondered man hahahha


----------



## kevin (Aug 1, 2011)

back in the day when i was still enjoying speed, after i would bang a big ole bump my little turtle would disappear but if it ever got hard and loose it was all over with.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats like saying body builders have small dicks because their quadriceps are so big it gets squished 

They must have an effect on it though lol


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 1, 2011)

Awkward topic, but drugs are fun however not at the expense of my stick man hahah


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 1, 2011)

If it does happen it isn't permanent.

I know when I take a piss on some drugs I notice that I feel my phallus is smaller while I urinate. I feel I am standing like directly over top of the toilet.

That could be merely perceptual. It could be a sign of fluid retention. It could be a symptom of serotonergic(sp?) stimulation. It could be completely an implanted belief. It could be lack of effort.


----------



## BangBangNig (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah i dont think its permanent at all, but when i did triple cs (dxm) my dick would shrink, also when i did these bunk rolls it shrunk. not even shrink, more like shrivel up LOL like a raisin


----------



## dam612 (Aug 1, 2011)

Smoking can constrict blood vessels (the long run, I don't want a reply "weed dilates your arteries"-thats initially) and this might decrease your ability to circulate blood therefore making it harder to obtain a full erection-making your penis appear smaller, I had a health teacher that said "if you guys won't quit smoking for your heart do it for your penis"... As for other drugs I can say my penis works fine on e/Molly but seems to hide when doing shrooms. Pills will numb you so yea your not going to get a full erection, and benzos you'll prob fall a sleep be4 you even start fondling yourself.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 1, 2011)

if they are good drugs.... you usually forget you have a penis....


----------



## doser (Aug 1, 2011)

what is wrong with you people??
must be all that bud scent in the air
makin yall CCCCRRRAZZZZYY


----------



## Full Circle (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh fuck ! Tell me it isn't so !!!! What the hell am I going to when drugs shrink my penis down to a measley 8" ????? Damn, now I am bummed for sure ! LOL


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2011)

it shrinks but it comes back out after, like after a cold swim. 

I'd better not point you at the latest penis size by country stats, you'll be devastated.


----------



## kindman (Aug 2, 2011)

kieranttt said:


> So obviously you hear the normal ecstasy
> propaganda saying that it shrinks your
> dick (dont just talk about ecstasy im talking in general) but in general do drugs do anyhting to your dick?
> 
> I'm not paranoid at my penis just always wondered man hahahha


so your not happy with what your working with.lol


----------



## Martins (Aug 2, 2011)

I think that this happens to all


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

So it turns out...



Wikipedia said:


> The penis and scrotum can contract involuntarily in reaction to cold temperatures or nervousness, referred to by the slang term "shrinkage", due to action by the cremaster muscle. The same phenomenon affects cyclist and exercise bike users, with prolonged pressure on the perineum from the saddle, and the straining of the exercise causing the penis and scrotum to contract involuntarily. This is sometimes referred to as "gym balls" or "saddle balls". An incorrect saddle may ultimately cause erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Martins (Aug 2, 2011)

Great info.


----------



## Swag (Aug 2, 2011)

Amphetamines act as a vasoconstrictor to the appendages. An as Ellis posted above the scrotum is very heat sensitive and will retract back towards the groin (i.e. shrink) when the temperature is not optimal. Sometimes the testicles will even retreat back into the body until optimal temperature is regained. Ever have someone feel your hands when your on amphetamines/cathinones? Their usually cold as ice from the restriction of blood flow to them. This side effect I believe may be the cause for the increased risk of stroke when taking adderall/dexedrine and the reason why it has been removed from the market in Canada.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

Not exactly to do with the topic but one of my friends had a right crazy friend. He *just did* freaky things for the hell of them he was pretty crazy. 

So one night he had some viagra and E pills. He popped a few of each or something and ended up in A/E with a massive seemingly permanent boner and had a few injections to get it down LOL


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 3, 2011)

From what I understand taking more than one of those things isn't advisable.

I have heard of someone getting their prescription and on the first dose ended up with a hard-on for 72 hours. Apparently he passed out like 4 times, the doctors just said to wait it out.


----------



## kieranttt (Aug 3, 2011)

kindman said:


> so your not happy with what your working with.lol


I'm happy dude, better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## canndo (Aug 3, 2011)

Opiates inhibit your ability, extended use of hydrocodone can lead to permanent reduction in testosterone levels, cocaine will temporarily inhibit first your ability to orgasm and then your ability to get it up. Almost everything is temporary though and you have to take a lot of hydo for a long time for there to be any permanent effect.



Pretty much, when you take drugs, you dick is safe, unless you get wasted and sleep with an infected person - and if you do well don't blame me.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol, try doing mandrax for a few years, back then it took a good two hours to climax.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 3, 2011)

_*The same phenomenon affects cyclist and exercise bike users*_

I thought it was because they we sitting on their balls.


Did you know viagra was originally made for high blood pressure? One of the side effects is a boner. True story look it up.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

HighLowGrow said:


> _*The same phenomenon affects cyclist and exercise bike users*_
> 
> I thought it was because they we sitting on their balls.
> 
> ...


Made for high blood pressure? I don`t get unless it works by sending all the blood into your dick lol


----------



## Full Circle (Aug 3, 2011)

Now everyone can just stop worrying about their dick shrinking for goodness sake ! If any of you suffer permanent shrinkage, I can always afford to give away some of mine LOL


----------



## bigloc (Sep 15, 2011)

if you start with a small dick u will end with a small dick if its big dont rub peanut butter on it and swing it in front of a pitbull.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 15, 2011)

bigloc said:


> if you start with a small dick u will end with a small dick if its big dont rub peanut butter on it and swing it in front of a pitbull.


great 1st post


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2011)

Some drugs will temporarily cause shrinkage because of vasoconstriction. I guess with long term abuse of something that can cause permanent vasoconstriction could make it smaller long term. MDMA doesn't do it. Unless I was actually supposed to make John Holmes look small.
As far as the development of Viagra it was supposed to be a vasodilator that worked by acting as a transition state analog of cyclic gaunosine monophosphate (cGMP) being broken down by phosphodiesterase (PDE). They didn't know that there are multiple forms of PDE in the body and that Viagra is selective for PDE5, which controls blood flow to the penis. The guys that did the fundamental work on the role of NO in the body that led to the development of Viagra won the Nobel Prize in Medicine and Physiology the year Viagra was approved. Considering the selection committee is mostly old men I'm surprised they didn't win all six that year.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 16, 2011)

ANY drug that makes your dick smaller....cannot be good


----------



## kieranttt (Sep 16, 2011)

haha, this thread has been around to long man what can you guys still be talking about?!!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Sep 16, 2011)

kieranttt said:


> haha, this thread has been around to long man what can you guys still be talking about?!!


our dicks of course....


----------



## eowdaoc (Sep 16, 2011)

Drugs which are vasoconstrictors (usually uppers) will make your dick shrink up due to less blood flow, but it's only temporary. No different than going out in the cold, and I've never heard anything about the cold making your dick permanently small.


----------



## raverboy (Sep 29, 2011)

smoke a blunt. my dick always gets bigger when I do that .


----------



## kieranttt (Sep 30, 2011)

Full Circle said:


> Now everyone can just stop worrying about their dick shrinking for goodness sake ! If any of you suffer permanent shrinkage, I can always afford to give away some of mine LOL


EXACTLY HAHAH i was just curious about e cause thats what i heard. STOP TALKIN BOUT DICKSS


----------

